# Uber Connect email



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Apparently my market will be a test market for Uber Connect and Uber wants me to be one of the Ginny pigs for it. I really don’t see myself participating in this. I can easily see Uber Drivers being used to transport drugs or other illegal means.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

People already do this now. Courier services in my market are really expensive. Haven't got the email in my inbox yet though.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

dont get too excited about this...i have had it on for a week..not one request


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cdub2k said:


> Apparently my market will be a test market for Uber Connect and Uber wants me to be one of the Ginny pigs for it. I really don't see myself participating in this. I can easily see Uber Drivers being used to transport drugs or other illegal means.


Just bring Covid test kits to the Lab for results . . .


----------

